# Hives in the ND winter



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

So far, all are alive - but one doesn't look very good (the tall, middle one).


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Brrrrr! *That looks cold!! *I was thinking of that [my hives] after seeing the photo from New Zealand in the Southern hemisphere,.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Brings back memories of winters spend in ND while going through med school in Grand Forks. I don't miss the snow and freezing winters.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

BigDru said:


> Brings back memories of winters spend in ND while going through med school in Grand Forks. I don't miss the snow and freezing winters.


Dru

It is -10 here today - the corn stove has been running like gangbusters. Almost 2 bushels/day when it is this cold!


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Snow is a excellant insulator, did you ever think of covering them in snow?

http://www.pedersenapiaries.sasktelwebsite.net/revisited.html


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Well - I like it when they get covered on their own - but I am not inclined to go out and actually work at covering them up.

Here - the snowfall isn't reliable enough to make it part of my winterizing routine (some years we get almost none - at other times it will all come in March) and the periods of wind are so strong that it is likely they would be uncovered by wind shortly after I covered them.

I view the snow as the environment 'lending a hand' to help get my bees through winter.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful pics! I have not seen snow like that since the 70's or 80's! Don't miss it either. We just get the cold.


----------

